# Make password protected Movie DVD



## emailaatif786 (Feb 21, 2007)

I want to burn a movie\video DVD, but that DVD should contain a feature that when anybody tries to play the DVD, it asks for password. Is there any way to make password-protected movie\video DVD.
Which software(s), should I use and where can I download them?


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 21, 2007)

emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> I want to burn a movie\video DVD, but that DVD should contain a feature that when anybody tries to play the DVD, it asks for password. Is there any way to make password-protected movie\video DVD.
> Which software(s), should I use and where can I download them?



In order to create a CD, CDRW or DVD disc that is only viewable once a
password is entered, it's going to require that the contents of the
disc are first encrypted before being stored onto the disc. This way
an intelligent user can't simply "browse" outside of the root folder
of the disc to obtain access to the files they want. You also don't
want to force the user of the disc to have to load special software on
their PC in order to access the disc (or maybe this is only for your
PC). I'm going to list a couple of different options for password
protecting removable media:

encryptX SecurDataStor
*www.encryptx.com/products/securdatastor.asp

"The SecurDataStor™ product line is designed to provide a
comprehensive software security solution that manages and controls
access to sensitive information that you need to share internally and
externally. With its end-to-end protection of sensitive business
information, SecurDataStor products protect sensitive information when
used by the originator, stored locally on a hard drive or file server,
and when shared. Users can safely share sensitive information across
different Microsoft® Windows® operating systems, over different
network and firewall technologies, and across different forms of
removable media. After you have shared the information, it remains
protected while the recipients or third parties are using it. They do
not need to possess their own copy of the software to access and use
the files."

The SecurDataStor product comes in three different versions - Basic,
Premium and Platinum. I would recommend the Premium as it includes the
CDR plug-in. It retails for $99 on their website.

Information about the CDR plugin specifically is available here:
*www.encryptx.com/products/securwebcd.asp

Excerpt: "SecurMedia is ideal for sharing all types and forms of
sensitive information on PC removable storage media including audio,
video, documents, spreadsheets, and presentations. The
SecurMedia/SecurWebCD plug-in is compatible with all Microsoft®
Windows® operating systems, including Windows 98 SE, ME®, 2000®, XP®
(Professional and Home versions), and Windows NT® 4.0 and higher."

Another option would be to simply use WINZIP (*www.winzip.com)
to create a self-extracting executable of the entire contents of the
disc that is password protected. You could have this self-extracting
file set to autorun when the disc is inserted. Only problem with this
solution is that the contents must first be completely extracted to
the user's hard drive before whatever is on the disc can be
read/executed/etc.

Here's a few words on the password security of self-extracting zip
files:

Password Security
To create a password-protected self-extracting Zip file, simply use
password protection on the standard Zip file being used.  WinZip®
Self-Extractor will automatically create a password-protected
self-extracting Zip file; the user will be prompted for the password
when the self-extracting Zip file is run.  Unless the correct password
is supplied, the files will not be extracted.
If the standard Zip file is not password-protected, then the
self-extracting Zip file won't be password-protected either.

To create a password-protected standard Zip file using WinZip, choose
Password from the Options menu and specify a password before adding
files to the Zip file.

About Password Security
WinZip uses the industry standard Zip 2.0 encryption format.  Password
protecting files in a Zip file provides a measure of protection
against casual users who don't have the password and are trying to
determine the contents of your files.

There are several other ways to encrypt the files that can be stored
on a removable media, but the two mentioned above are probably the
best options as they don't require the user to decrypt a single file
at a time and/or load a piece of software on their computer in order
to access it. I've placed some links to other encryption products at
the end of this answer. If you goal is to simply require a password on
a CD that will ONLY be used on YOUR pc and you don't mind loading
encryption/decryption software on the computer, please let me know and
I'll make some more suggestions for you.

Some things you simply might not be able to password protect in the
way you want - like audio cds and/or authentic DVD movies. You may
have to play around with the different software packages to find one
that works best for your needs.

SOURCE


----------



## emailaatif786 (Feb 21, 2007)

Very well it does.
I downloaded the Premium Version, installed it, opened, made a new archive, added user "TEST", password "TEST", added videos files of 4.36 GB, encrypted it. an made a DVD using NERO.
BUT WHn I insert the DVD into the drive,  opened that .exe file, it asked for user & password, gave it correctly, opened the file, VIEW the MOVIES, it then started copy to "C:\Documents and Settings\Aqua\My Documents\encryptx\enxTempOpen" and played with PowerDVD.
What was the fun of SecurDATA Software and this problem persists with Winzip also.
I had asked that When that Movie DVD is inserted it should ask for key, and directly play without copying!


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 21, 2007)

Dude check THIS out though it's a lenghty process but exactly does what you want...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 22, 2007)

Haha. I feel like laughing at this. People have problem with anti-piracy and this guys want to create a copy protected contents. 

I seriously do not understand people here. 

They copy the original creator contents and some one breaks the CP and when the other people have the original creator contents they want to create their want to create make it has CP so that the pirate guys gets the money. 

How pathetic this world is. 

__________


			
				47shailesh said:
			
		

> Dude check THIS out though it's a lenghty process but exactly does what you want...


Let me be frank with you. first thing is flaming and threating a person in reps is not a right way. I know the person who did that was you. Let me give you a proper suggestion firstly this question is diffrent from the link you asked him to read secondly read the question what aatif wrote 

He wrote :-

I want to burn a movie\video DVD, but that DVD should contain a feature that when anybody tries to play the DVD, it asks for password. Is there any way to make password-protected movie\video DVD.
Which software(s), should I use and where can I download them?

Red :- He did not give a proper defination where he wants it to be implemented. If he meant to say he wants do that in video player to watch the movie in tv. It wont work in that way. It will work mostly in computer especially data dvd using poweriso.

Understand the red sentence first. 


I do not want to show my anger for the purpose you showed me in the reps. Has anger will only provoke your emotions and then a fight start.

Hope you understand me. 

Thank you.


----------



## emailaatif786 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks 47shailesh, but I did'nt understand the process to do it.
Further,thunderbird.117 has asked........................
Reply: I have a free movie of 4.5 GB in a DVD, but I do'nt want to share it.
I copied all the contents to a .ZIP file and encrypted, giving password, burnt down to another blank DVD. Now when insert the DVD into drive, open that .zip file with WinZip, and double-click the movie files inside, it asks for password, After giving that password, it copies all the movie to my hard-disk.
So it takes about 25 minutes to copy and then it plays with Windows media player.
Now I ask you that is'nt there any way to play that without copying it first to hard-disk?


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Feb 22, 2007)

I have been trying to do so as emailaatif786 using all sorts of softwares but I have found that if a file on a DVD is to be protected than it should be a data DVD and not a movie DVD. The only field I have succeeded in is to protect files on my thumb drive using a software called Folder Lock. I u learn how to encrypt VCD or DVD movies, please share! Thanks...................and lastly I feel that such DVD's will be playable only on PC's and not on DVD players.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 22, 2007)

emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> Thanks 47shailesh, but I did'nt understand the process to do it.
> Further,thunderbird.117 has asked........................
> Reply: I have a free movie of 4.5 GB in a DVD, but I do'nt want to share it.
> I copied all the contents to a .ZIP file and encrypted, giving password, burnt down to another blank DVD. Now when insert the DVD into drive, open that .zip file with WinZip, and double-click the movie files inside, it asks for password, After giving that password, it copies all the movie to my hard-disk.
> ...



If you want to do that just burn it has movie dvd but you can play it on your comp or a video player but adding password when you want to view it only exist in hollywood movies but not in realtime life .


----------

